# What GOAT related presents did you receive this year?



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Show off all the cool stuff here😁


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Tattoo kit, treats and some fly repellent! Lol


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Oh and this book!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

OMGoodness! I got that book too @K.B.! It’s a great books so far! I also got a goat record keeping book, subscription to The Goat Journal, medicine scale, and a stethoscope!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I got soap making supplies! 😊 Oh, Lucy and Dottie did _not_ come into heat like they should of, so that's Christmas Miracle and a wonderful present from them! Technically, I got baby goats for Christmas and you guys didn't. 😋


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aw @Dandy Hill Farm no need to stick out your tongue 🤣🤣


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Well these are exactly for the goats but all use them for doing goat chores


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

aren’t*


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> OMGoodness! I got that book too @K.B.! It’s a great books so far! I also got a goat record keeping book, subscription to The Goat Journal, medicine scale, and a stethoscope!


It seems cool. Haven't had much of a chance to check it out too far yet! Busy day! Church, chores now off to lunch with the family!


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

i got a lasso. nothing else goat related.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I got soap making supplies! 😊 Oh, Lucy and Dottie did _not_ come into heat like they should of, so that's Christmas Miracle and a wonderful present from them! Technically, I got baby goats for Christmas and you guys didn't. 😋


You may be correct. My doe is flagging again today so either the last heat wasn't a true heat (Its not been the right timing she has flagged twice since exposure). I think next time I will leave them together for a couple of weeks to a month and hope for June to July kids instead of may to June.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I got a goat leash. It’s really for horses, but I’m excited to walk them on leashes around without their goat friends to help build more trust and understanding. I also got money to go toward either buying more goats or a shed to safely store feed away from smart goats who can undo lids (REBA). I’ve read too many threads to take that chance when I know they are capable of taking lids off feed cans! I have so many goat plans for next year. Duck plans too!


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

My husband spoiled me with a t-shirt, a milker, hoof trimming tools and my sister got me Cathy’s book.
not goat related, I got a great incubator and a book on hatching. @Emrcornerranch, I have goat and duck plans too for next year.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Chanceosunshine said:


> My husband spoiled me with a t-shirt, a milker, hoof trimming tools and my sister got me Cathy’s book.
> not goat related, I got a great incubator and a book on hatching. @Emrcornerranch, I have goat and duck plans too for next year.
> View attachment 218210
> View attachment 218211


Nice shirt!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> Well these are exactly for the goats but all use them for doing goat chores
> 
> View attachment 218195
> 
> ...


Cool boots !


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

My parents blessed me with a rain suit, no more wet girl during kidding season, and some sturdy chore boots.


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

I got some sort of nutrition thing for weak kids (forgot what it's called), t-shirt that says "easily distracted by goats", kid keychain for my car key, nigerian dwarf hat, and a plaque-type thing that is in memory of my two babies who passed this year.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Chanceosunshine said:


> My husband spoiled me with a t-shirt, a milker, hoof trimming tools and my sister got me Cathy’s book.
> not goat related, I got a great incubator and a book on hatching. @Emrcornerranch, I have goat and duck plans too for next year.
> View attachment 218210
> View attachment 218211


😄Wishing you luck with your plans!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Got some work gloves! Both insulated and non insulated...most of mine were in holes. And a new jacket. Mine had holes in the pockets (big enough for a syringe to slip through) and the zipper didn't work. Dad's going to help me make a new mineral feeder, too. 
Got not one, but TWO new spading forks for the garden and 100' hose. Technically gifts for the whole family, but I'll mostly be the one using them. It will be nice to have some better tools and a long hose that doesn't have its own built in sprinkler system of holes. 
Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Nice gifts!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Re-reading what I wrote, holes seem to be a major theme in my life. I _try_ to be _so_ careful. But alas!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Re-reading what I wrote, holes seem to be a major theme in my life. I _try_ to be _so_ careful. But alas!


Lol such is life


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I received a new metal milk stand from Premier 1 and a new buck apron.
(well, it’s on it’s way)

I hope everyone’s had a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Awe I'm jealous   I want a milk stand like that!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

K.B. said:


> Awe I'm jealous   I want a milk stand like that!


It’s taken me 7 years to get it. I’m planning on a hoof trim marathon when it gets here.😃


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> It’s take me 7 years to get it. I’m planning on a hoof trim marathon when it gets here.


Oh I bet! Lol I hope it works as expected! I'm sure it'll be wonderful


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Emrcornerranch said:


> View attachment 218204
> 
> I got a goat leash. It’s really for horses, but I’m excited to walk them on leashes around without their goat friends to help build more trust and understanding. I also got money to go toward either buying more goats or a shed to safely store feed away from smart goats who can undo lids (REBA). I’ve read too many threads to take that chance when I know they are capable of taking lids off feed cans! I have so many goat plans for next year. Duck plans too!


Tractor supply sells a bucket that you need! It is white and domes in two sizes. The lid.... it twists on and has “sopt locks” then you pull handles up that lock onto the sides. LOVE those things! I cannot remember who makes them but it has tuff in the name.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

A 2.5 gallon milk tank and overalls from mama. 🥰. I am hoping i can find a lid that works when i use the milk machine too. But if not i am still tickled pink over my tank! I milked Fae last night and this mornin... her milk came in... and just from one quarter and no separation i got half a gallon. So this will be wonderful! Paul and i got two new dexter heifers a few weeks ago for our gifts. And in my stocking Paul put some nice warm sockies cause my feet are always cold.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Sfgwife said:


> A three gallon milk tank and overalls from mama. . I am hoping i can find a lid that works when i use the milk machine too. But if not i am still tickled pink over my tank! I milked Fae last night and this mornin... her milk came in... and just from one quarter and no separation i got half a gallon. So this will be wonderful! Paul and i got two new dexter heifers a few weeks ago for our gifts. And in my stocking Paul put some nice warm sockies cause my feet are always cold.
> 
> View attachment 218259


What an awesome milk tank! Sweet hubby!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

A second tattoo kit (one will have the herd tatt on it permanently) and a hanging scale to weigh milk this coming season.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I got sweat pant and a new beanie does that count since I’ll use it to stay warm when doing night checks?


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Jessica84 said:


> I got sweat pant and a new beanie does that count since I’ll use it to stay warm when doing night checks?


It all counts lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My kids and hubs pitched in and bought me a new MacBook pro. While not goat related I do al my best goat work on my old Pro lol. And my 15 year old got me a electronic cup warmer since I often get busy and my coffee gets cold ...


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

I got a new feeder, an electric milker, and some new baby bottles 🥰 I thought I couldn’t wait for my girls to kid before but now I’m really impatient  I wanna try the milker out so bad.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I think our goats made out pretty good everyone!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well if warm stuff counts I got two warm hats and a sweater hoodie. The sweater has a horse on it laying down it says "help I have fallen and I can't giddy up"


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

I got a bunch of goat themed stuff like tshirts and ornaments. But I also got a tongue drum and a new phone!!


----------



## mmahamilton (Jun 25, 2020)

My husband told me that this gift was from the goats. I love it!!!🤣


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Goat Lords game looks fun!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Boers4ever said:


> I got a bunch of goat themed stuff like tshirts and ornaments. But I also got a tongue drum and a new phone!!


what is a tongue drum?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

K9Queen said:


> I got a new feeder, an electric milker, and some new baby bottles 🥰 I thought I couldn’t wait for my girls to kid before but now I’m really impatient  I wanna try the milker out so bad.


oooo what milker did you get?


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Sfgwife said:


> what is a tongue drum?


It’s like a drum/xylophone. It’s very relaxing to play. It makes really cool sounds and it’s Kinda addicting to tell you the truth lol.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Ok just got this in the mail from a cousin (she's so sweet to think of me!) It's Disney's Djali from Hunch back of Notre Damme! It's NAO by Lladro I guess that's really nice stuff!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

K.B. said:


> Ok just got this in the mail from a cousin (she's so sweet to think of me!) It's Disney's Djali from Hunch back of Notre Damme! It's NAO by Lladro I guess that's really nice stuff!
> View attachment 218368


Thats a VERY nice gift 😃


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> Thats a VERY nice gift


I know right! I'm so surprised!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

mmahamilton said:


> My husband told me that this gift was from the goats. I love it!!!🤣
> View attachment 218322


People keep giving us he "Goat Lords"game. We have three copies in the closet right now, and I may have given one or two away. It's a fun game, but I'm not sure we need this many.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I took photos of our goat-related gifts last night but my camera ate them. I'll have to try again later.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

K.B. said:


> Ok just got this in the mail from a cousin (she's so sweet to think of me!) It's Disney's Djali from Hunch back of Notre Damme! It's NAO by Lladro I guess that's really nice stuff!
> View attachment 218368


Thats so cool!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Damfino said:


> People keep giving us he "Goat Lords"game. We have three copies in the closet right now, and I may have given one or two away. It's a fun game, but I'm not sure we need this many.


That happened with my sister and the exploding kittens game. Everyone knew she likes cats and she had like 4 games in one Christmas. Nothing wrong with regifting apparently that's the new cool thing to do. Mom was watching the news the other day that ran a special report on recycling gifts being beneficial to the environment lol


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

DDFN said:


> Thats so cool!


Thanks


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

In addition to some goat-themed notepaper pads which I did not photograph, we also got a couple of new goat ornaments this year: 

This little guy is so cute! I love his ears! Whoever designed him must be personally familiar with goats because they managed to capture a posturing goat's stiffened, turned-back ears perfectly!


















My husband bought me this cute little dude munching on a string of popcorn. He came with blue eyes and round pupils so I as soon as I unwrapped him I repainted his eyes to a nice warm brown with proper oblong pupils.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

I got an entire box of goodies! I’m now DEFINITELY prepared for kidding season. Got a lot of health related items, medications, pastes, kidding items, and.... Essential oils for my soaps! Two full packs of beautifully scented oils, I’m so excited to use them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All are adorable.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

My husband received two very cool goat-related items this year (both from me). I found this beautiful swag lamp on eBay last spring but it was way too pricey. However, after it sat around unsold on my watch list for months I finally got up the courage to make the seller a fairly low-ball offer which she accepted! (It was still pricey but I think the seller and I both did ok.)










He's pretty as-is, but I prefer colorful goats and this one is a little drab. I'm thinking of painting this guy to look like my big pack wether, Sputnik.









The blue light bulb looks best. It's not much to read by, but it sure gives a lovely atmosphere to the room.









The second goat-related gift was a bit more involved. A few years ago our pastor came to church with some new kneeling benches with the coolest edgework. He said he had watched a YouTube video on electrocuting patterns into wood using a battery. After that my husband was itching to electrocute some wood himself. So I asked Pastor if he could find a board of a certain size, and then Phil and I went over to Pastor's house and he set up the battery and the board and let Phil and I go to work on it. We didn't tell Phil it was for a table for _him_.

Pastor finished off the board with glossy varnish and then I had the table support made by a fellow who works at our local hardware store. He has a plasma cutter and can do any kind of design in metal. Phil's table features a goat and his Galcon icon on it. Galcon is the game Phil has been making and remaking since 1994 or so. He published it after winning a Ludum Dare contest with it in 2006 and then ported it to the iPhone in 2008 where it was the first multi-player and first multi-platform game on the iPhone. He won some awards for it, got some nice featuring from Apple, and got it in a Humble Bundle or two. It made us enough money to buy our current house and start raising goats.










When you electrocute wood you don't really control what the pattern does or where it goes. You brush on the water and baking soda mix, set the positive and negative wires at either end of the water trail, and then watch while the electrical charges slowly burn toward each other, snaking unusual and unexpected fractal patterns on their way. Ours came out looking very oriental.









And Phil uses it to display his mini jukebox and iCade console.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Love the goat ornament and the table is beautiful!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

@Damfino Wow that’s neat! I love the table actually all the gifts. What I’d like to see is a picture of the picture above the table. Is that a goat too? I tried zooming and it blurred but it looks fun 😉


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

GoofyGoat said:


> @Damfino Wow that’s neat! I love the table actually all the gifts. What I’d like to see is a picture of the picture above the table. Is that a goat too? I tried zooming and it blurred but it looks fun 😉


So this is a terrible photo, but my dad found this poster in an antique store years ago and bought it for Phil for Christmas. It was in terrible condition. One horn was broken and it was missing a lot of paint. However, my dad was a paper conservationist by trade, so who better to restore it? He cleaned and repaired the poster and my mom retouched the paintwork. It's a poster from Germany and I'm guessing it dates to the 1930's. These types of heavy cardboard advertisement posters were very popular from the late 1800's through the 1960's. It's in the shape of the goat but we matted it so we could frame it.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Damfino said:


> So this is a terrible photo, but my dad found this poster in an antique store years ago and bought it for Phil for Christmas. It was in terrible condition. One horn was broken and it was missing a lot of paint. However, my dad was a paper conservationist by trade, so who better to restore it? He cleaned and repaired the poster and my mom retouched the paintwork. It's a poster from Germany and I'm guessing it dates to the 1930's. These types of heavy cardboard advertisement posters were very popular from the late 1800's through the 1960's. It's in the shape of the goat but we matted it so we could frame it.
> 
> View attachment 218480


Love it 🥰😍


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

@Damfino , from the pictures I've seen, your home must be basically a goat museum! 😆 I love all of your goat decor!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

MellonFriend said:


> @Damfino , from the pictures I've seen, your home must be basically a goat museum! 😆 I love all of your goat decor!


They should decorate our places next  I have one metal goat and the laughing goat toy and that's my only goat decor. Now saddlebred and other horse stuff is another story lol

But my husband says my living room looks like a sweat shop from all the sewing machines.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

It’s here! My new milk stand, I’m so excited😆🤪
Luna and Aurora (aka Little Bit) were the first to try it. Neither was thrilled with the big silver monster but once they found the food tray all was well😊
pics soon ...


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> It’s here! My new milk stand, I’m so excited
> Luna and Aurora (aka Little Bit) were the first to try it. Neither was thrilled with the big silver monster but once they found the food tray all was well
> pics soon ...
> View attachment 218512
> ...


Nice that's an awesome looking stand!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Very Nice stand! You will love it- and wonder how you got along without it!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

GoofyGoat said:


> It’s here! My new milk stand, I’m so excited😆🤪
> Luna and Aurora (aka Little Bit) were the first to try it. Neither was thrilled with the big silver monster but once they found the food tray all was well😊
> pics soon ...
> View attachment 218512
> ...


I have the same one! Yours is so shiny and clean! Mine is a little gross feeling now from all the goats. I love how it adjusts for different goat breed neck sizes. I figured out a bread pan fits nicely in the feeding tray, so I can clean it or get the wasted food out easier. I added a side rail to keep my angry nubian from trying to hurt herself by stepping off the side. I just love the height! Don’t you? 😃


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch (Nov 19, 2021)

Got a goat shaver with cool down spray (forgot what it was called xD)

I got some new jeans and boots.

and then for my birthday I want to see if I can get a Boer stand or a "sheep" stand for my show market goats so it will be easier to bring back and forth from fair...since I have a homemade stand, it is way too heavy to lift up, and it doesn't have a head holder, on the stand since I tie their heads to the fence...

I also got a tiny hay feeder for my 2 does. I will use it for them until I get a new goat and need to quarantine, or when I breed the girls and they go into labor! I am so excited for this year's kidding season!!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Goats Rock said:


> Very Nice stand! You will love it- and wonder how you got along without it!


@Goats Rock 
I had an old wooden one that i had I made, but it was getting old and rotted and not worth repairing so it was time for a good one,



Emrcornerranch said:


> I have the same one! Yours is so shiny and clean! Mine is a little gross feeling now from all the goats. I love how it adjusts for different goat breed neck sizes. I figured out a bread pan fits nicely in the feeding tray, so I can clean it or get the wasted food out easier. I added a side rail to keep my angry nubian from trying to hurt herself by stepping off the side. I just love the height! Don’t you? 😃


Great idea on the bread pan! That’s so far the only thing I don’t like is the feeder. I’m thinking of getting the rails down the road and the other head piece because I think some of my horned boys horns will be too big to fit. Can you post a pic of your bread pan so I can see what you mean Please.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

GoofyGoat said:


> @Goats Rock
> I had an old wooden one that i had I made, but it was getting old and rotted and not worth repairing so it was time for a good one,
> 
> 
> Great idea on the bread pan! That’s so far the only thing I don’t like is the feeder. I’m thinking of getting the rails down the road and the other head piece because I think some of my horned boys horns will be too big to fit. Can you post a pic of your bread pan so I can see what you mean Please.


I’m not sure what size it is exactly because the rim is wider than the base of the pan. You could go an inch wider than mine. Maybe a half inch longer, too.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Emrcornerranch said:


> I’m not sure what size it is exactly because the rim is wider than the base of the pan. You could go an inch wider than mine. Maybe a half inch longer, too.
> View attachment 218565
> 
> View attachment 218564
> ...


Thanks! I bake my own bread and have a half dozen of those...I guess I can donate one to the cause 😁🤣🤪


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

GoofyGoat said:


> Thanks! I bake my own bread and have a half dozen of those...I guess I can donate one to the cause 😁🤣🤪


It can’t be a bad idea! The removable pan helps cut down on what I accidentally feed the mice and wild birds when my girls don’t eat all the feed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All are very nice.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

MellonFriend said:


> @Damfino , from the pictures I've seen, your home must be basically a goat museum! 😆 I love all of your goat decor!


I do have a lot of unique goat items, but my house doesn't look like a museum--way too kitschy. It looks more like a college dorm room or a bachelor pad. If I see something I like--be it related to goats, pirates, horses, tropical islands, The Beatles, The A-Team, fractals, hippies, western, Weird Al, UFOs, marbles, or just something that me and/or my husband think is funny or interesting to look at--it goes up on a wall. People get us a lot of weird stuff because they know we'll enjoy it.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Damfino said:


> I do have a lot of unique goat items, but my house doesn't look like a museum--way too kitschy. It looks more like a college dorm room or a bachelor pad. If I see something I like--be it related to goats, pirates, horses, tropical islands, The Beatles, The A-Team, fractals, hippies, western, Weird Al, UFOs, marbles, or just something that me and/or my husband think is funny or interesting to look at--it goes up on a wall. People get us a lot of weird stuff because they know we'll enjoy it.


You had my heart at the Beatles then Weird Al hook line and sunk! Lol well UFOs did you ever hear about the Brown Mountian lights? We did a physics research projext on that with one of my college professors.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

DDFN said:


> You had my heart at the Beatles then Weird Al hook line and sunk! Lol well UFOs did you ever hear about the Brown Mountian lights? We did a physics research projext on that with one of my college professors.


Yeah, my Beatles posters that hung in my dorm room at college are still hanging on the walls of my house over 20 years later. I also have other cool Beatles paraphanalia scattered here and there, including a pair of vintage TV serving trays from 1964. The really pristine one is up on my kitchen cabinets (next to the metal A-Team lunch box), and the scuffed one is in regular use as a serving tray. If you can believe it, my best friend at college (and also a fellow Beatles fan) found the serving trays in a dumpster when she was in high school! She gave them to me as a wedding gift because she didn't have a place for them. Someday I may regift them back to her so she can bequeath them to a worthy Beatles-adoring child or grandchild. 

My husband introduced me to Weird Al. Phil still has his original VHS copy of "UHF" which has since been signed by Weird Al. He also has the "Alpocalypse" poster signed by Weird Al and his entire band. It's hanging on the wall in our office. And best of all, we have an authentic piece of gravel which we collected from the radio station parking lot in Tulsa, OK which was the set for the U62 headquarters in "UHF". Weird Al signed a certificate of authenticity for it. We actually took our goats on a tour of all the UHF filming locations in Tulsa a few years ago. What a blast! 




__





“Goat Vacation” Day 10 – We’ve got it all on UHF! | Goat-O-Rama






www.goatorama.com


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I find this extremely cool! Well my good friend from school growing up her father wrote books on the Beatles. We were listening to recordings backwards before others in our area I think lol oh I don't have any weird Al stuff but did have the pleasure of taking my sister once to see the monkees in concert!


----------



## lada823 (Apr 2, 2018)

Not entirely just goat related but I got a nice fancy meat grinder. We do our own butchering and in the past I've had to work with a puny meat grinder or borrow a friend's 3/4 hp. Hubby got me one just like theirs and I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

DDFN said:


> did have the pleasure of taking my sister once to see the monkees in concert!


I never saw the Monkees but my son and I did get to see Davy Jones just a couple of years before he died. Still looked and sounded pretty good.



lada823 said:


> Hubby got me one just like theirs and I can't wait to try it out.


I love my heavy-duty meat grinder. It saves so much time and energy. Lots of rabbit, goat and pork has gone through it.

Well, I have waited to post on this thread because I was hoping to say that my goat related present was GOATS. My son is planning on picking up some for me. Well, so far we have not found the right goats at the right price. It will happen. But what he has done and is doing is almost as good. He has been cleaning the barn and fixing gates and fences so that when we do bring some goats home; we will actually be ready for them. So that is a pretty good present cuz I hate cleaning the barn.


----------

